
How to Use the Python Map Function - gilad
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-python-map-function
======
babu_bhaiya
Nice tutorial. I didn't know about map with more than 1 iterable. Although I
haven't really used map much since list comprehension always does the job for
me.

